# Looking for a red hair dye.



## Deysis (Dec 5, 2012)

I've been desperately searching for the perfect shade of red and I end up just disappointed. 
  	I want a shade of dark but vibrant brown/red. I don't want fire truck red nor anything with a pink undertone. 
	I don't mind box dyes. 

	I want something like this:
	http://kiyu-shii.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/miki_redstone-copy.jpg

  	or like this, just a bit more in the brown/red shade

  	http://media.photobucket.com/image/recent/nasharawwr/Hair/100_17242.jpg

  	Any help girls?


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 7, 2012)

What colour is your hair now?


----------

